# Udder Photo...let's play the guessing game...help me stay sane



## Linsay2231 (May 1, 2011)

So I am going crazy waiting for the mini baby now...I want to see it! haha. Anyhow, went out to check on Trixie today and she has quite an udder change from yesterday(pretty much no udder yesterday)..as well as white spots on her teats that I believe may be the "wax" you guys were telling me about...help me pass the time and play the guessing game..here is a photo..how long do you think?








[/IMG]


----------



## powell7311 (Aug 4, 2010)

I know what you mean.. I had a mini that foaled a month ago. I had her under the barn cam for a month because she would bag up this much then the next day it would be gone. Then one day I came home from work and... SUPRISE!! lol Honestly all you can do is keep checking. Her vulva will get a really dark red color to it when she is getting close. Mine didnt "wax" either like full size horses. Hope all goes well!


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

Nope, that's not wax, sorry! that's just the little ends of her plugs you're noticing because you're up under there poking around 80 bazillion times per day, rofl!

Better pictures for us to help you "mare stare" would be from directly behind her so we can see if her rump muscles are sagging and if her tail head is starting to show. Also, we'll be able to see how her sides are standing out from her body, etc.

Lift her tail and give us a hoo-haa shot, too, please! it will lengthen and get droopy. If you peel back one side, start documenting the shade of pink you see in there. It will go from bubblegum pink to angry neon red the closer she gets. You will also notice her losing the ability to pull her tail away from you; when you lift it straight up, if there's no resistance, then she's really loose in the ligaments and you're getting close....:hair


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

Here is my big mare waxed up with a tight, shiney udder. Minis don't always wax, but the udder will get HUGE and shiney and the nipples will point straight down, not towards eachother...











This mare foaled 8 hours later.


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

oh, forgot to add, the "wax" is more like yellow sticky honey or the glaze on a glazed donut...it is concentrated colostrum...


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

Friend of mine just had a mare go three days with full-on thick milk before she foaled. A week overdue. He was one tired farmer by the time the little hooves poked out. And got a colt for his troubles. No breeding for me, thank you!


----------



## powell7311 (Aug 4, 2010)

Here was my mini mares udder at 28 days.. i searched and searched thru all my 10,000 pics on iphoto to find it haha. Anyways, she would get this way then go back down to hardly anything. She was a maiden mare. 28 days later she gave me the second pic.. not to get you any more excited or anything... I love my minis


----------



## Linsay2231 (May 1, 2011)

Thanks for the replies.. and thanks for the photos to compare to. I LOVE the baby picture, I want one too haha! There was no visible change in the udder today, except a little bit of clear/cloudy sticky substance on one of the teats. Here are some more photos, I tried to take the "suggested" shots...please don't mind her feet..she is a rescue and they were over a foot long when I got her so we are having to slowly trim them back.

She looks much thinner from the front and back now compared to a few weeks ago, like her belly is not popping out as much. The area around her tail is pretty squishy and I can lift the tail strait up and wiggle it around, it doesnt seem she has too much control over it, although I do still see her out the swishing it around once in awhile. 










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

"a little bit of clear/cloudy sticky substance on one of the teats"...... WATCH THAT MARE. She could go at any time; now that her ligaments are gone (squishy, no control of her tail), her pelvis is "ready".....also, that slab-sided change means there's a good chance the baby has moved into the "diving-out feet-first" position...so, again, it could be any time!

What I do before a foaling: 

1. get some iodine/betadine ready to coat the baby's umbilical stump with at birth.
2. Clip my fingernails SHORT
3. Have a clean bucket with clean water just sittin' by the door, and a few rolls of papertowels
4. Know where in world the vet's phone number is.... ;-)
5. Cell phone in pocket
6. a few fluffy cotton towels washed 1x with detergent, 1x WITHOUT detergent and then dried without fabric softener of any kind.
7. Put on my can-do, brave face.


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

OH! I just noticed you have multi-strand wire fencing? If at all possible, get her in somewhere where you have more solid or mesh-type fencing....a little mini foal is TINY and can accidentally just roll right out under wire fence....then, Momma mare goes nutz and calls baby and baby gets tangled trying to come back...OR, momma charges right thru wire to get to baby and hurts herself.... ack! Mommas with babies are a weee bit hyper about sticking together like glue.....


----------



## Linsay2231 (May 1, 2011)

Now I will be checking on her even more, I am going to go nuts lol! That is the only fence that we have...I could put her in the stall if you think that would be better? She doesn't really like it in the barn so I leave her outside. It is big (20x15). Do you think I should just move her into the stall if I think she is in labor or keep her in there from now until she has the baby?


----------



## Linsay2231 (May 1, 2011)

Still no baby, I have promised myself to stop checking so much...I am going with the saying a watched pot never boils haha


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

She will wait until the moment you have to leave the house. She will also deliever during a thunderstorm or blizzard, depends on the weather. She will tease you with lots of flase labor signs and laugh at you behind your back.

I hate mares, lol.


----------

